# Can't turn off weather alert



## Wirthy (Sep 21, 2013)

I have tried several times to turn off (un-check) thee weather alerts from my MyLink system, but they keep coming back on. I've also tried keeping the weather alerts on, but un-checking all the alert types below it, but, still, all the weather alerts eventually come back.

Does anybody know how to turn off the weather alerts for good? I have a 2014 LTZ RS without navigation.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

+1

Having the same issue in my 2014 1LT. I shut all the notifications off and I seem to get less, but I still get them.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello Wirthy and McNeo,

I apologize you are having difficulty turning off your weather notifications. I would be happy to consult with my internal resources if you would like to private message me your VIN numbers. 

I look forward to your replies, 

Jonathan A. (Assisting Erica)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## dg2119 (Dec 29, 2013)

I am having this same issue. Has anyone identified a resolution for this?


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Any news on this? Anyone?

I live in Minnesota so my weather alerts are going off more than a schoolgirls facebook.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You Should get a weather alert in Minneapolis in the inclimate weather you are having .
Try to stay off of the roads and proceed to your nearest warm enviroment . Preferable
To inside of your Home ...............


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

+1 (14 Eco)

Not a huge deal, just reporting. 1LT, LTZ, Eco... definitely an issue across the 2014's.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

This sounds like a power down/reset issue people with parking sensors are having. I had a one of my sensors knocked in and I had to shut it off via the config but the next time I started the car after shutting it down, the sensor was reactivated. It is one of those things that is determined to be a safety issue so it automatically resets to "on or checked". The engineers that designed the way it works made sure that:"there ain't nuthin' you can do about it" we know better than you for how to set your car. I thought that would be one of the settings connected to the constant power of the car like presets or clock but it isn't sorry.


----------



## zerogravity (Jul 21, 2013)

My 2014 ECO does this as well. I get an update about a flood warning in Screven Country Georgia, an hour Northwest of me. Funny thing is there will be no rain forecast for the entire state. Its the same messages every time, and pops up about 15 minutes after I start driving. seems like a "stuck message" that populates itself. 
Weird, and annoying.....


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

This only seems to be on the 2014s. I never get one on my 2013, and I have TravelLink, which is supposed to show weather alerts. My guess is there is a software update for the 2014s? I wonder if 2013s can get this update?


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

BowtieGuy said:


> I wonder if 2013s can get this update?


Trust me... whatever update we have, you don't want it.  

The weather alerts are a nice idea, poor in execution. As zerogravity pointed out, letting alone the shutting off issue, they're usually thrown for counties located across the other side of the state. Also you get things like Wind Chill Alerts, seriously. If I had a dollar for every time I tapped the 'Dismiss' button. I'm guessing the only solution is letting my SiriusXM trial period expire.


----------



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

I have having the same issue. 2014 1LT RS. I contacted Mylink and they were trying to say it has to do with Sirius. I told the person that if it was only changeable by Sirius, why is there a option to turn it off. I'm bringing my car in on Tuesday to have a tsb done to fix my transmission and hopefully they will have an update for the Mylink to fix these issues.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello All, 

I was able to do some research in regards to this concern. After speaking with our infotainment team, I have found the only way to not have the weather alerts at all is to have this shut off from XM. If you are on an XM trial, it is apart of the trial and can't be turned off. If you are paying for XM you can have the weather alerts taken off. The reason for the option on the MyLink system, you would have to turn this off during each cycle (every time you turn the car on).

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks so much for looking into this for us. Nice that SiriusXM offers the option to keep the radio but deactivate the alert service, if desired.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

BowtieGuy said:


> This only seems to be on the 2014s. I never get one on my 2013, and I have TravelLink, which is supposed to show weather alerts. My guess is there is a software update for the 2014s? I wonder if 2013s can get this update?


My theory is because the weather alerts come through XM, and many of the 2014 cars might still be in their three month trial period. I am assuming once the three month trial expires, if you do not continue XM, they should stop. That is probably why most of the 2013 cars are not having this issue. Add to that the fact that this winter has been a nearly non-stop weather alert for the last two months in much of the northern states.

My XM trial expires in a little over a week, so I should be able to report after that if the weather alerts keep coming. Anyone with their XM trial over who did not subscribe still getting alerts?


----------



## Camaro45th (Jan 12, 2014)

PanJet said:


> My theory is because the weather alerts come through XM, and many of the 2014 cars might still be in their three month trial period. I am assuming once the three month trial expires, if you do not continue XM, they should stop. That is probably why most of the 2013 cars are not having this issue. Add to that the fact that this winter has been a nearly non-stop weather alert for the last two months in much of the northern states.
> 
> My XM trial expires in a little over a week, so I should be able to report after that if the weather alerts keep coming. Anyone with their XM trial over who did not subscribe still getting alerts?


This information was verified to me from the Chevy rep. I guess that you could blame Sirius they probably want to show you everything they can offer and you can't turn it off for the 3 months. It's just foolish that the radio has the option to toggle it off yet there is nothing you can do. I also can't understand why you cannot cancel OnStar directions via voice and the steering wheel button. My 2 older Chevys allow this, but jot this car. The Mylink person I spoke with said that they moved it to the OnStar button so you would either have to operate the screen in motion which I though was the purpose for the steering wheels buttons, or call back OnStar. Not a step in the right direction IMO.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Glad I have outdated MyLink technology. Now if they would unlock the rest of the items on that list for XM features like sports scores & safe view would be nice.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

I know I'm waking up an old thread here, but.....

I had the same issue ('14 LTZ). My 3 months was up in March. No problems since until last week. XM is having a free trial through June 1. Stupid weather alerts for flooding on the opposite side of Michigan from where I live.... argh. Can I call XM and have this disabled despite not having an active account?


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

lol yeah the other day when I got a weather alert I was like SWEET, Sirius is back  I had no clue when the trial runs to, but if it's June 1 like you say, I'd just put up with one final day of those alerts rather than deal with Sirius customer service.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Mine has been throwing alerts the past few weeks, and my XM trial expired back in February...

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

same issue, 2014 2LT. Live in washington where if you dont like the weather, wait 5 minutes itll change. unfortunately thats how often it pops up too -_-


----------



## jbruns2012 (Dec 30, 2012)

Add me to the list. 2014 LT. I thought it was resetting across engine starts but it seems to be time that passes to where it re-checks all weather alerts. Annoying as ****. Chevy needs to produce a microcode fix and tell customers to visit a dealer to get the code update.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Did you guys pay the extra $4-7 for travel link on top of the music/news/sports channel package? My 2014 2LT I had for a month didn't have XM active anymore,just OnStar. 

For those who expired the XM, verify they didn't charge you $140 for automatic renewal like OnStar does if you purchased minutes from them with the dealer demo and initial setup. For those who did hold off long enough to get a better deal, sign in soon and make sure the date isn't about to come up soon as it's auto billing at the full $140 price and not whatever you talked them down to 5-6 months prior. There is no your subscription is about to expire notice, just thanks for renewing notice.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Just keep turning it off every time it comes up. After 10-12 times it should stay off, worked for me lol


----------



## Bbelle1194 (Jan 27, 2012)

Turning it off repeatedly doesn't stop it for me. I have a 2015 Cruze 1LT. I live in Canada. It keep giving me american weather alerts. Look, I'm really sorry that they are having bad weather in the USA, but I really don't care that much. I would rather have no weather alerts at all or at least have the option to get LOCAL weather alerts rather than ones for a foreign country. I ended up cancelling the XM trial only 1 week into it because it's just too annoying. I can ignore their channels (and I do because I really couldn't find any that I actually liked), but the weather thing is invasive and bothersome. So I just cancelled the remaining 2.75 months' of their service. Hopefully that will make it all go away...


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

They will go away... unfortunately for you, right now XM is running a free trial for all users. They do this a few times each year for about 2 weeks. In fact, now that I've cancelled my service, reemergence of the alerts tips me of to the freebie XM.

It's annoying for sure, even though I'm in the US, the alerts are generally for other areas not particularly in my back yard.

BTW, welcome to the site and congrats on your new Cruze


----------

